

More on Request rate limiting on Nginx - rohitishere1
http://rohitishere1.github.io/web%20servers/2015/03/29/more-on-request-rate-limiting-on-nginx/

======
rohitishere1
wanted to cover missed out portions from earlier blog. Let me know if I should
cover anything more.

